
Why Intelligent People Use More Drugs - taylorbuley
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201010/why-intelligent-people-use-more-drugs
======
bartonfink
All this shows is a correlation between IQ score and drug use. There's not
even an attempt to explain why more intelligent people would use drugs more
often. I'm not terribly surprised THAT more intelligent people use drugs more
often, but it would have been really cool to see some data points or a survey
trying to explore the reasons behind that fact. I suppose, though, that would
be too much to ask from an article entitled "Why Intelligent People Use More
Drugs."

~~~
EgeBamyasi
Second that.

My guess is that "intelligent people" are more likely to see trough the "If
you touch that devils marijuhana cigarette your gonna end up with a needle in
the arm, boy" and have a higher curiosity towards things that make them see
things differently.

It would be cool to see some data about what drugs higher intelligent/educated
persons tend to use. My guess is that weed, coke, LSD,Mescaline,Psilocin have
a somewhat higher user base than say Opiates, Meth and stuff that actually can
turn your life around for the worse very fast.

I shall investigate with a poll. :)

------
DarrenLyman
This article shows me that the "societal standards" of what "bright" and "very
bright" individuals are, have fallen. I refuse to believe that "bright" and
"very bright" individuals are in the range mentioned in the article. Maybe the
"dumbing down" of society has been instituted through the mindless activities
that humanity participates in like watching t.v. or movies.

As social networks have taken over the internet, live social interaction has
diminished as well. Humans need live social interaction for personal
development, they don't need to see/view social interaction on t.v., in a
movie, or online. There is neurological reaction that occurs when you meet
someone for the first time. This can not be duplicated through
viewing/obtaining the action from the outside. There is an electrical
transference the occurs when shaking someone's hand, or giving them a hug that
cannot be obtained through "poking" someone online.

I agree with the article that drug use by more intellectual people would be
higher in the fact that there is no escaping the mind. The mind needs a break
periodically, and rest for the mind comes in more ways than just sleep. Even
while sleeping intellectual people are still calculating and/or working on
projects.

------
EgeBamyasi
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364758> A poll to see what drugs
"intelligent" people like.

------
cegascon
Theory confirmed with Wall Street traders!!

